# heise online: Finale GTX 460 Specs



## cesimbra (22. Juni 2010)

Martin Fischer, Autor im Hause heise (c't, iX),  hatte nach eigener Aussage Einsicht in die finalen Spezifikationen der Nvidia GTX 460 mit dem  GF104. Fischer beschreibt zwei Varianten detailliert, denn es werden in der Tat wie schon rumort wohl zwei Versionen erscheinen, einmal die

1 GB-Variante mit 256 Bit-Speicherinterface
und die
768-MB-Variante mit 192 MBit-Speicherinterface

, jeweils mit 675/1350/1800er Taktraten. Fischer ordnet die Karte auf GTX 465-Nivaeu ein und schreibt von guter Übertaktbarkeit bei Spannungserhöhung, weitere Details im Artikel bei heise online:
heise online - Endgültige Spezifikationen der GeForce GTX 460 enthüllt

cu


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Juni 2010)

Na wenn das stimmt was Heise da schreibt, und der Markt die Preise noch nach unter korrigiert, ist die 1GB Version ein klasse Angebot.
Von 675 Mhz auf 900 Mhz Chiptakt, ... sportlich, sportlich.


----------



## Marauder (22. Juni 2010)

Na, da hoffe ich doch auf nähere Details in der nächsten Print-Ausgabe. ;D


----------



## Jami (22. Juni 2010)

Mannomann, es gibt trotzdem immernoch keine erschwingliche Karte, mit der man in flüssig in 3D zocken kann (in höchsten Einstellungen samt 4x MSAA versteht sich )


----------



## timee95 (22. Juni 2010)

Jaja, die guten alten Zeiten von vor einem Jahr:
Highend grakas für >200€
Ich hoffe ja mal, dass der Preiskampf langsam mal losgeht.
Immerhin will Nvidia mit dem GF104 die Kosten senken.
Scheint ja ganz interessant sein der Chip


----------



## snaapsnaap (22. Juni 2010)

Wenn die Namen wirklich bestehen sollte, wäre das schon fast schon Betrug am Kunden.
Gerade Leute, die sich nicht besonders gut auskennen könnten darauf reinfallen.
Ich stells mir schon vor, GTX460 1GB 200€ und 768MB 150€, da werden viele sicher denken, 
wozu 50€ mehr für nur 256MB Ram und nehmen die kleinere, weils die Geld sparen, aber deutlich weniger Leistung fürs Geld bekommen, trotz gleichem Namen.
Die Preise sind zwar spekulation von mir, aber so könnte es am Ende hinauslaufen.

Da sollte man eigentlich andere Namen haben, 455 und 460, aber doch nicht so.


----------



## Naumo (22. Juni 2010)

naja weiss der geier ob heise recht hat.. 
ich denke es kommt eine beschnittene GF104 raus mit 768MB ram und ein vollwertiger mit 1GB ram


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Juni 2010)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Wenn die Namen wirklich bestehen sollte, wäre das schon fast schon Betrug am Kunden.
> Gerade Leute, die sich nicht besonders gut auskennen könnten darauf reinfallen.
> Ich stells mir schon vor, GTX460 1GB 200€ und 768MB 150€, da werden viele sicher denken,
> wozu 50€ mehr für nur 256MB Ram und nehmen die kleinere, weils die Geld sparen, aber deutlich weniger Leistung fürs Geld bekommen, trotz gleichem Namen.
> ...



Wenn nur das Speicherinterface beschnitten ist, macht das einen Unterschied von vielleicht ein paar %. Also kein Grund zu mäkeln imo.

Ich freue mich auf alle Fälle auf die GTX 460 mit 1GiB RAM.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juni 2010)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Ich stells mir schon vor, GTX460 1GB 200€ und 768MB 150€, da werden viele sicher denken,
> wozu 50€ mehr für nur 256MB Ram und nehmen die kleinere, weils die Geld sparen, aber deutlich weniger Leistung fürs Geld bekommen, trotz gleichem Namen.



Als ob es so etwas noch nie gegeben hätte ... ich sag nur 8800 GTS. 
Warum denn andere Namen geben, aufgrund weniger Speichers und beschnittener Technik?


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Juni 2010)

@snaapsnaap
Dann müsste man ja die HD 5770 512mb auch anders nennen, als die 5770 1024mb.
Denn die 512mb brechen ja auch deutlich schneller ein, grade wenn man Qualitätseinstellungen benutzt.

Sicherlich kommt bei der GTX 460, sollte Heise recht behalten, noch ein schmaleres SI hinzu.
Aber genauso wird es von der 1G Version der GTX460 mit 256 bit SI, sicherlich auch sehr schnell eine 2G Version geben (weil werbewirksamer), 
und von der 768mb Version mit dem 192 bit SI eventuell auch eine 1.536mb Version.


----------



## cesimbra (22. Juni 2010)

Naumo schrieb:


> naja weiss der geier ob heise recht hat..
> ich denke es kommt eine beschnittene GF104 raus mit 768MB ram und ein vollwertiger mit 1GB ram



Mag schon sein -- mir wäre allerdings spontan kein einziger Fall erinnerlich, in dem ich bei heise jemals geleakte Spezifikationen als "final" bezeichnet sah, die sich dann später als falsch herausstellten. Wenn wir jetzt den ersten April hätten, würden eventuell noch Zweifel im Raum stehen bleiben.

Aber ich bin da kein geeigneter Kritiker, da bekennender heise-Redaktions-Fanboy. 

cu
Thomas


----------



## PurpleACE (23. Juni 2010)

Ich  für meinen teil glaube immer mehr das meine nächste Grafikkarte von Ati  kommen wird. Persönliche kaufe ich keine Kastrierten Gpu´s und da es NV  wohl nichtmal schafft oder schaffen will (glaub bald das Nvidia erst zum  Southern Island Launch den gf104 mit 16Sm´s und das Püppchen im Vollausbau  rauszubringen wird)
Also wart ich dann erstmal was da der SI bringen wird und  da mich gpgpu nicht so interessiert siehts da meiner Meinung für die Grünen recht dünn aus.


----------



## DAEF13 (23. Juni 2010)

Interessante Karte, aber wurde die GTX468 jetzt eifach auch GTX460 (1GB) genannt, oder gibt es wirklich noch eine GTX468? Letztere sollte ja eigentlich mehr Shadereinheiten besitzen 

Im Moment würde ich mir sowieso noch keine neue Karte kaufen...
Die Highend für <200€-Zeiten waren einfach zu schön, und ich habe mich echt tierisch geärgert, dass  ich meine GTX260 (damals noch das erste Modell) für 300 (?) Euro gekauft habe...


----------



## 3-way (25. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir ne gtx 470 gekauft und bin froh, dass ich mir nix langsameres gekauft hab!


----------



## Gunny Hartman (25. Juni 2010)

Ich wart auf die Post Southern Island und GF100 Karten und entscheid mich dann.


----------



## Insecure (26. Juni 2010)

Habe ich heute gefunden MB Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 DDR5 PCIe (1024) - Kauflux Online Kaufhaus und Marktplatz (Kaufen und Verkaufen) da wird die GTX 460 für 309,90 angeboten.


----------



## Jes (26. Juni 2010)

Bis sich eine der Nvidia Karten der magischen 200€ Grenze angenähert hat wird wohl noch etwas Zeitvergehen...
Und ATI meine erste Wahl sein.


----------



## cesimbra (26. Juni 2010)

Insecure schrieb:


> Habe ich heute gefunden MB Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 DDR5 PCIe (1024) - Kauflux Online Kaufhaus und Marktplatz (Kaufen und Verkaufen) da wird die GTX 460 für 309,90 angeboten.



Das wäre ja ein mieses Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, ich hoffe doch, daß die GTX 460 deutlich günstiger kommt -- wenn sie dann erstmal final verfügbar ist. Ich bin auf die Tests sehr gespannt, insbesondere was das OC betrifft.

cu
Thomas.


----------



## rAveN_13 (26. Juni 2010)

Nicht verrückt machen. Das ist ein Händler. Einer von vielen. Wenn die GPU massig verfügbar ist, wird es interessant vom Preis her. Aber auch die Leistung muss stimmen.


----------



## Vortox (27. Juni 2010)

Insecure schrieb:


> Habe ich heute gefunden MB Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 DDR5 PCIe (1024) - Kauflux Online Kaufhaus und Marktplatz (Kaufen und Verkaufen) da wird die GTX 460 für 309,90 angeboten.



Und im Text steht: 





> Atemberaubende   Grafik mit NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 470.



Wird dann wohl ein Tippfehler sein.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

Bald gibt es jede karte fast 2 mal  

Die GTX 460 soll GTX 465 niveau haben.
Die GTX 464 kommt der GTX 470 zu nahe.
Die GTX 480 kommt der GTX 485 zu nahe... wo ist der sinn ?


----------



## Hugo78 (27. Juni 2010)

LOGIC mittlerweile sollte doch klar sein, dass man nicht auf jeden Internet-Gerüchte-Furz, etwas geben muss.
Genauso wie Preise von irgendwelchen komplett unbekannten Inet-Shops, die mit solchen Aktionen, einfach mal Aufmerksamkeit erreichen wollen.

In ca. 14 Tagen wissen wir mehr.

Letztlich kann man aber wohl festhalten, dass die 460 mit 768mb immer langsamer sein wird, als eine 465, da wird auch eine besser Texturleistung nicht helfen.
Die Version mit 1G VRam, dagegen sollte aber auch wenn sie ein paar Cores weniger hat, als die 465, dank ihrer höheren Texturleistung, mit der 465 mithalten können.
 Wobei "mithalten" ein dehnbarer Begriff ist.

Und alles andere, GTX 468 ect. pp. ist doch erstmal nur Internet-Gerüchte-Furz.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juni 2010)

Also irgendwie betrebt nV gerade lediglich Kundenverarsche.
Aber was solls, die Fanboys werdens schon kaufen.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Also irgendwie betrebt nV gerade lediglich Kundenverarsche.
> Aber was solls, die Fanboys werdens schon kaufen.


 
So siehts aus !! Das hat ATI irgend wie besser im griff


----------



## LordTripack (29. Juni 2010)

Ihr macht schlechte Witze.
Da gibt es noch nichts offizielles und schon wird gelästert.

AMD/ATI macht es auch nicht besser. Das zeigt die heutige News zu.
Aus alt mach neu. Irgendwie muss man sich am Leben erhalten und der nicht so gut mit Wissen ausgestattete Käufer braucht nur ein aufsteigendes Modell.

Mit der passenden Beratung greift er dann zum Richtigen Produkt.

Sollte tatsächlich eine GTX 460 erscheinen, die an der GTX 465 nagt oder übertrumpft, dann kannst den Satz bringen mixxed_up.


----------

